

New Red Programming Language Gets Syllable Backend - evangineer
http://www.osnews.com/story/24798/New_Red_Programming_Language_Gets_Syllable_Backend

======
evangineer
More about Red here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2603021>

